# help..Re Enabling my Viper alarm



## rknotoff (Jan 5, 2009)

So I have a viper alarm system in my car and awhile ago the remote got wet, so in order to be able to start my car i had to disable the alarm by turning the ignition on and pressing that eraser like button under my dash... Now the remote is back on and working, but i dont know how to re enable the alarm, i called the tech department and they told me to do the same thing i did to disable it, but it didnt work, is there something im missing? Its really annoying to unlock my car with the key, and i want to use my remote start again for the winter =(
anyone can help i would appreciate it.
thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Regardless you should be able to remote start it, no matter witch postition its in. Also the remote locks should work the same.
Need the model number? Try turning the ignition on then holding the button for three seconds(watch the LED to see if it changes), then turn off ignition and try it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you for sure your remote is working again and is just not giving you a ghost feed?


----------

